# Geographische in UTM Koordinaten umwandeln



## The_Tricker (11. Aug 2015)

Liebe Java-Programmierer, 

ich stehe vor folgender Herausforderung:

Ich möchte mehreren Geographischen Koordinaten in UTM Koordinaten umwandeln (ein paar Tausend). Dafür möchte ich mir ein Programm schreiben, dass die Geogr. K. aus einer Datei einliest und dann in UTM-Koordinaten umwandelt.
Dazu will ich zuerst einmal die eigentliche Umwandlung für eine einzelne Eingabe hinbekommen.

Nach circa 5 Stunden Googeln bin ich bei diesem Link hängen geblieben:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...s84-to-a-coordinate-in-a-projection-with-proj

Nun hab ich versucht mit dieser Proj4-Library die entsprechende Transformation durchzuführen.
Leider habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, dieses Proj4 irgendwie bei Eclipse zu importieren.


Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## The_Tricker (11. Aug 2015)

Falls ihr eine bessere Idee für das Programm das ich brauche habt dann nur her damit


----------



## Zet (11. Aug 2015)

Am besten stellst du eine Konkrete Frage .
Möchtest du wissen wie man eine Lib in Eclipse einbindet?
Möchtest du wissen wie der Algorithmus zum umrechnen ist?
Möchtest du eine alternative Lib?
Möchtest du .... ?

Ich habe keine Ahnung von geographischen Daten, aber was spricht dagegen die Datei einzulesen und die (falls nicht all zu komplizierte) Konvertierung durchzuführen und die errechneten Werte wieder in eine Datei zu schreiben. Kann natürlich sein das das für dein Vorgehen nicht der richtige Weg ist. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe leider von Koordinaten keine Ahnung


----------



## The_Tricker (11. Aug 2015)

Der Algorithmus ist leider sehr komplex, daher würde ich gerne eine Lib verwenden.

Welche Lib bietet sich für mein Problem denn an? Ich sehe mir gerade JCoord an, hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


Danke schonmal für die Antwort!


----------



## Dompteur (11. Aug 2015)

Geht es dir darum, einmalig eine Lösung für deine paar 1000 Werte zu finden ?
Oder brauchst du das laufend ?


----------



## The_Tricker (12. Aug 2015)

Eher laufend.
Aber das Problem hat sich erledigt 
Ich habe eine Lib von JCoord eingebunden, die das Umrechnen für mich erledigt. Das Programm außenrum zu schreiben war dann nur noch Formsache.

Aber vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------

